# What To Do With Tree In Garden?



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps / chapesses,

I previously turned some lylandia trees into stumps and subsequently seats in the garden:










Now, I have an apple tree, whose branches were all over the place and doing my head in, thus, enter the saw! As you can see, I went a bit 'daft'. So, I decided to see what it would be like with a wee bird house on top.

I've decided I don't like it, so, I'd appreciate your ideas as to what I could turn it in to?










Cheers


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice place for a cuckoo clock....

:smartass:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps you could mount a home weather station on it.










Yeah, sounds a bit silly to me too. 

Later,

William


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

An astronomical telescope mount.

Mike


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

What about a sundial?,


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

it looks fine as it is and the birds will love it ,H.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cut it lower, about half the existing height, and add a birdbath to it :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Cut it lower, about half the existing height, and add a birdbath to it :thumbsup:


That was my first thought, but how do you dump it when they poo in it?









Later,

William


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just put a sign on it.

Reubens Pissing Post


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Alas said:


> Just put a sign on it.
> 
> Reubens Pissing Post


And we have a winner. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Alas said:


> Just put a sign on it.
> 
> Reubens Pissing Post


 :rofl:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Get some rope round it and tell Reuben to fetch.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I was thinking of doing the same thing, but puting a sundial on top. Not sure if it's be any good though.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Plant a tree !

I'll get m'coat.


----------

